# Corrected my TTs & ceramic coated



## True-blue (Oct 25, 2019)

Per thread title, finally found some time to correct the paint on my new (to me) 2012 TTs

Few pics attached.


----------



## True-blue (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## eccles291 (May 4, 2013)

Ooh, very nice!  Was it bad and did you do all the work yourself?


----------



## True-blue (Oct 25, 2019)

eccles291 said:


> Ooh, very nice!  Was it bad and did you do all the work yourself?


It was typical 'heavily swirled' paint with a few scratches worse than others. I'll find a pre-correction photo to give you an idea.

Did it myself, it's not a daily driver, so did it over a few days and left the coating to cure for a few days


----------



## True-blue (Oct 25, 2019)

Here you go, should give you an idea&#8230;


----------



## eccles291 (May 4, 2013)

Nice job and a huge improvement! Wish I had a garage to do mine in.


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

That looks like professionally done! We're gonna do the cosmetic looks and detailing on the TT next after we finished installing the new set of wheels from 4Wheelonline onto the truck this week. The TT got the same scratches as that.


----------

